# Health rheumatoid arthritis



## Debbiekae (Jan 19, 2017)

I am new to this forum from the US and am not getting anywhere with the search engine! I have spelled whole words and abbreviated words in search engine but get a white screen. So I will brfly get to the point. I have RA (Rheumatoid Arthritis) and currently taking Simponi infusions plus some thyroid meds. Is anyone aware if RA specialists are available as well as medicines: like Simponi, methotrexate and / synthroid for thyroid issues? Not sure where I plan to live in Portugal yet but I can't find any subject matters regarding healthcare, specifically regarding RA.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have RA and found that the meds (including methotrexate) that I was prescribed came with unwanted side effects. I stopped taking them and started to take Turmeric and Bromelain. Also a high alkaline diet. My RA is now completely under control with no nasty side effects. I highly recommend you try it.


----------



## Debbiekae (Jan 19, 2017)

Glad that your RA is completely under control! Is this something your RA specialist recommended? If yes, then can I assume there are RA specialists in Portugal?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've sent you a pm Debbie. Don't really want to share personal stuff in public.


----------

